# Wellputt Vs Puttout mats - anything to choose between them?



## TimmyO (Sep 2, 2019)

I think I'd like to get a putting Matt for practicing at home - have seen both if these advertised (and I got the Puttout target/ramp thing today that is quite neat) and wondering if there's a consensus as to whether one is better than the other (or indeed if they are worth getting at all?) 

Thanks


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Sep 2, 2019)

I've got a Wellputt matt - standard.  It's fine.  No idea how it compares to others.

edit:  Just seen the prices on Amazon Â£99.9 for the 4 m pro; I paid less than half that for my 4 m standard earlier this year.  Perhaps I was lucky.  Definitely wouldn't have thought they were worth Â£100 ish quid.


----------



## casuk (Sep 3, 2019)

I use the puttout matt and trainer, the ball rolls well on the matt and is easy to roll up and store in the provided bag, my only real criticism is the length ideally I'd like it to be a little longer,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2019)

Can offer my experience of the puttout


----------



## TimmyO (Sep 3, 2019)

Cheers folks. I've snagged a Wellputt mat on eBay - will see how I get on


----------

